# Mount Chocorua in October?



## adam30k (Sep 27, 2005)

What is the weather usually like for a Chocorua day hike in the second to last or last weekend of Ocotober? I have a local condo in North Conway I'd be staying at.


----------



## David Metsky (Sep 27, 2005)

It can be anything from sunny and temps in the 70s to snow and ice.  Too early to predict, something two weeks away.  Most likely would be temps in the 50s or 60s, but be prepared for much colder.

 -dave-


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 28, 2005)

I've done a couple October hikes up Mt. Chocorua and for the most part the trails are snow and ice free. There's typically frost in the morning with cool/cold temps to begin the day. The frost can make the leaves on the ground slippery. When you get above treeline you'll need a fleece and windbreaker.

The nice thing about hiking this time of year is the clear dry air that allows for unlimited views. Keep your eyes on the weather. It's always possible there could be snow and ice on the trail or you could get caught in a storm above treeline.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 28, 2005)

IMO October is the most unpredictible month (April next) & potentially dangerous as you are more likely to have easy snow free conditions down low with potenual for ice up top.

I love October hiking but when you read in the WMG on how mountain weather can be nice down low & bad up top, that is October to a T.  I think of post Labor Day to Halloween as the time you do need all that day hiking gear they say in the WMG you should have.  Where 1 or 2 days all summer you might have wished you brought light gloves, many October days will make having gloves & a hat very worthwhile thing.  After that or if Presidential bound, you need to look at the winter list for some items

(In Winter it;s usually bad/cold top to bottom, In April same as October except rotting/melting snow lingering somewhere, depending on the year & when in APril, below treeline clues you in that winter may be up ahead.)

I've been up Chocorua once, in late October actually(22nd, 1999) and on a decent partly sunny day I started at 4:00 (had headlamp) & it was brisk & chilly on top.  Could be summer like but cooler or could have snow above 3,000 feet. Late October, it does get dark pretty soon so plan accordingly.  If up there the night before, try going early to avoid crowds on what is typically a very popular peak.

In 1998 on the same day I did Willard & found snow at about 2500 feet, not much but more than you'd see on Labor Day

Why have I only once been on Chocorua?  Distance from home to a 3500 feet peak & IMO there are some easier (or not much harder) 4K peaks with as good or better views. (Osceola, Pierce, Jackson come to mind as being easier & Garfield & ike would not be much harder. also may be less crowded.)


----------

